# Green Bean Casserole



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2011)

This new traditional dish from the 50s or 60s seems to be everywhere around the holidays.

What's your opinion on this dish?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2011)

I really don't like this dish.  I used to love it but have gotten away from recipes made with canned soups.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm with you, I've outgrown it.

I try to use more fresh vegetables and homemade sauces when I cook.  It gives me some small measure of control on what is going into the pot, it is cheaper and IMHO I am a better cook than the good folks at Campbell's


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 28, 2011)

Don't like it. Never have.


----------



## GLC (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing against the concept. How can anyone be against green beans in a casserole? And a lot of people expect it and consider it a tradition. But the typical version is pretty hideous, with its oddly glutenous mushroom soup, plastic cheese, and greasy fried onions. Why not a far more pleasing body of a buttery sour cream or creme fraiche sauce with lots of garlic and a touch of cayenne, beans layered with sliced cremini mushrooms, an interesting cheese like Fiorii Sardo or even Grana Padano, and instead of being heavily crusted in those fried onions, a light, even topping of crisp fried shallots and the whole on a base of toasted crumbs of good bread. I don't mind opening a can for some things (okay - not many things), but this casserole tends to play a major role in holiday meals, and it's worth doing something well above usual public school cafeteria standard.


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 28, 2011)

GLC said:


> Nothing against the concept. How can anyone be against green beans in a casserole? And a lot of people expect it and consider it a tradition. But the typical version is pretty hideous, with its oddly glutenous mushroom soup, plastic cheese, and greasy fried onions. Why not a far more pleasing body of a buttery sour cream or creme fraiche sauce with lots of garlic and a touch of cayenne, beans layered with sliced cremini mushrooms, an interesting cheese like Fiorii Sardo or even Grana Padano, and instead of being heavily crusted in those fried onions, a light, even topping of crisp fried shallots and the whole on a base of toasted crumbs of good bread. I don't mind opening a can for some things (okay - not many things), but this casserole tends to play a major role in holiday meals, and it's worth doing something well above usual public school cafeteria standard.


 
Casseroles are great. It's the cream of mushrooms that throw me off. I'm not a fan of mushrooms...


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 28, 2011)

I love it, but have updated it to use all fresh ingredients. No more mushroom soup!


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 28, 2011)

Never had it. I've seen it a zillion times in books and such, but I only eat veggies steamed, boiled, or roasted, with not much other than butter, olive oil and flavored vinegars...


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 28, 2011)

I, like others, prefer fresh ingredients. I love the taste of fresh green beans, so I'd rather enhance the flavor rather than smother. RockLobster--nice to see you back!


----------



## Rocklobster (Oct 28, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> RockLobster--nice to see you back!


 . Thanks!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2011)

I've never had it. Not that I remember.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

I admit I like it, but with fresh or frozen green beans.  While I was growing up, it was typically made with mushy canned beans.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 28, 2011)

GLC said:


> Nothing against the concept. How can anyone be against green beans in a casserole? And a lot of people expect it and consider it a tradition. But the typical version is pretty hideous, with its oddly glutenous mushroom soup, plastic cheese, and greasy fried onions. Why not a far more pleasing body of a buttery sour cream or creme fraiche sauce with lots of garlic and a touch of cayenne, beans layered with sliced cremini mushrooms, an interesting cheese like Fiorii Sardo or even Grana Padano, and instead of being heavily crusted in those fried onions, a light, even topping of crisp fried shallots and the whole on a base of toasted crumbs of good bread. I don't mind opening a can for some things (okay - not many things), but this casserole tends to play a major role in holiday meals, and it's worth doing something well above usual public school cafeteria standard.



always have hated the green bean casserole w/mushroom soup and french fried onions, but i could happily make a pig of myself with yours, glc.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 28, 2011)

I am eating some right now!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

If you're ever in St. Augustine, Florida, there is a place called "Schooner's" on US1-North, that always has homemade casseroles for a couple of their sides. 

Their green-bean casserole is made with a thick, creamy white sauce, mixed with fresh mushrooms and an Italian style blend of bread crumbs to thicken it.

It's so good that it would be great as a meal in itself!

Their broccoli casserole is just as good!

Schooner's is one of those restaurants that are well known and loved by the locals. Awesome food!


----------



## GLC (Oct 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> always have hated the green bean casserole w/mushroom soup and french fried onions, but i could happily make a pig of myself with yours, glc.



I think I just talked myself into that being my contribution this year. It will be fun to know people will groan to hear of such a dreadful old standby before knocking them out with the good version. Have to remember to hit the farmers market to see if anyone has some killer fresh beans.


----------



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 28, 2011)

I love Green Bean Casserole but normally when it's made for special holidays whoever makes it uses Mushroom soup and I absolutely DESPISE Mushrooms. Does anyone else have a recipe that using something else other than that?


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 28, 2011)

Mine is a completely different type of green bean dish....it has no cream of mushroom soup, blech!....LOL
It's sort of a non measurement dish....frozen, fresh or even canned green beans.....if fresh or frozen give them a little cooking....crush up different kinds of crackers, in your hands and mix them up into the beans in a large bowl. Here in Canada we have an Ingersoll sharp cheddar cold pressed cheese....I use a fork and break up a good amount of the cheese and mix it well with the beans and crackers.....sometimes I'll use some velveeta or soft cheddar....put into a buttered dish and bake at 325F until it's browned a bit....I then cover it for a  while.    Our family, especially the grandkids, who are now men, love it....I never have leftovers....it really  is good...I'm just sorry I can't give you regular measurements, but I'm sure you'll be able to wing it....Enjoy!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2011)

No cream of any kind, Ella?
What is the consistency like. It sounds good. Is it really thick?


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope, no cream.....the goodly amount of cheese makes it "soft"....especially if you use some velveeta or cheeze whiz....and the longer it bakes, uncovered, it will become crispier.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 28, 2011)

No offense, Ella, but I would have to put Velveeta in the same category as cream of mushroom soup. I use Philly Cream Cheese in mine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica_Morris said:


> I love Green Bean Casserole but normally when it's made for special holidays whoever makes it uses Mushroom soup and I absolutely DESPISE Mushrooms. Does anyone else have a recipe that using something else other than that?




You could follow the original recipe and use any of Campbell's creamed soups.  The people in my family that rave about it are more interested in the French's onion rings than anything else so it is always made in shallow baking dish to give as much surface area as possible.  It has a cult following in my family along with the wack'em on the counter crescent rolls. In my family I think it has more to do with subliminal advertising than tradition.


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica_Morris said:


> I love Green Bean Casserole but normally when it's made for special holidays whoever makes it uses Mushroom soup and I absolutely DESPISE Mushrooms. Does anyone else have a recipe that using something else other than that?



Although I've never tried it, I'm thinking that Cream of Celery might go well if you still want the ease of a canned soup.  

I love mushrooms of all kinds, and I think that making any sort of cream sauce with mixed wild mushrooms would be incredible.  Saute the mushrooms in butter and garlic, deglaze with white wine, reduce and then cream it up.  Makes my mouth water just typing this.


----------



## jabbur (Oct 28, 2011)

Steve Kroll said:


> I love it, but have updated it to use all fresh ingredients. No more mushroom soup!



Would love to see your recipe Steve.  My family loves it so I make it several times a year.  I like to use the golden mushroom soup to change it up on occasion too.  I use the French style green beans too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 28, 2011)

RockLobster--missed you--what's going on? I got a smoker...don't quite know what to do with it--my cousins sent me a bunch of recipes/methods for smoking pheasant, venison, and lake trout...thinking the method for smoking pheasant could work with a turkey...


----------



## pacanis (Oct 28, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> Nope, no cream.....the goodly amount of cheese makes it "soft"....especially if you use some velveeta or cheeze whiz....and the longer it bakes, uncovered, it will become crispier.


 
Nice. It sounds really good.


----------



## licia (Oct 28, 2011)

Timothy said:


> If you're ever in St. Augustine, Florida, there is a place called "Schooner's" on US1-North, that always has homemade casseroles for a couple of their sides.
> 
> Their green-bean casserole is made with a thick, creamy white sauce, mixed with fresh mushrooms and an Italian style blend of bread crumbs to thicken it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for mentioning this restaurant.  We may go there if we can ever get my sister and bil away from O'Steens. They travel a couple of hundred miles each way to go there.  I like the food, but would like other places some time. My mom and dad always enjoyed the Columbia's food.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

licia said:
			
		

> Thanks for mentioning this restaurant.  We may go there if we can ever get my sister and bil away from O'Steens. They travel a couple of hundred miles each way to go there.  I like the food, but would like other places some time. My mom and dad always enjoyed the Columbia's food.



There's a Schooner's in Key West, an old parrothead bar, are they related?  Loved the place.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 28, 2011)

my family wants, loves and eats every speck. each year i make more and every year it is all gone. no cheese in mine. i like it but only at thanksgiving because of all the salt.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

licia said:


> Thanks for mentioning this restaurant. We may go there if we can ever get my sister and bil away from O'Steens. They travel a couple of hundred miles each way to go there. I like the food, but would like other places some time. My mom and dad always enjoyed the Columbia's food.


 
I've gone past O'Steens so many times! I've never tried it, but will now. As you undoubtedly know, St. Augustine has a multitude of restaurants. 

The hardest part of going to Schooner's is choosing which of their fabulous meals to have and having room in you to put it all. 

Wednesday night is Schooner's "Fried Chicken Night", and they have the best fried chicken in North Florida. Weird thing to say about a seafood restaurant, but fact. I guess they're ocean-going chickens....


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 28, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> You could follow the original recipe and use any of Campbell's creamed soups.  The people in my family that rave about it are more interested in the French's onion rings than anything else so it is always made in shallow baking dish to give as much surface area as possible.  It has a cult following in my family along with the wack'em on the counter crescent rolls. In my family I think it has more to do with subliminal advertising than tradition.



Same here.  I only make it once a year so why not go with the traditional recipe.  We also have the wack'em crescent rolls too. It's just not Thanksgiving with out em.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> Same here.  I only make it once a year so why not go with the traditional recipe.  We also have the wack'em crescent rolls too. It's just not Thanksgiving with out em.



We call them whop'ems here.  Must be a regional thing.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> We call them whop'ems here. Must be a regional thing.


 
I always thought "whack'em" was a mafia thing....


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 28, 2011)

No offence taken Steve.....I don't even know why I mentioned Velveeta....I haven't had it in the house in years, but I definitely do use Cheeze Whiz sometimes


----------



## msmofet (Oct 29, 2011)

I have only had it once made by someone who brought it to my house and I made it once by following the recipe on the Campbell's site. Neither time was there any cheese involved.

*Classic Green Bean Casserole* (click)

1 can (10 3/4 ounces) Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Mushroom Soup (Regular, 98% Fat Free *or* Healthy Request®)
1/2 cup milk 
1 teaspoon soy sauce 
Dash ground black pepper 
4 cups cooked cut green beans 

1 1/3 cups French's® French Fried Onions 

Stir the soup, milk, soy sauce, black pepper, beans and *2/3 cup* onions in a 1 1/2-quart casserole.
Bake at 350°F. for 25 minutes or until the bean mixture is hot and bubbling. Stir the bean mixture. Sprinkle with the remaining onions.
Bake for 5 minutes or until the onions are golden brown.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 29, 2011)

jabbur said:


> Would love to see your recipe Steve.  My family loves it so I make it several times a year.  I like to use the golden mushroom soup to change it up on occasion too.  I use the French style green beans too.


I don't use an actual recipe, I kind of make it up as I go. But, it's very similar to this one:

Philly Green Bean Casserole - Kayti OHanen's Recipes

The one thing I do different is using whole cream, rather than milk (yeah, lots of calories but it is, after all, a once-a-year holiday dish). And I use Panko bread crumbs on top, because they add a nice crunch.


----------



## GiddyUpGo (Oct 29, 2011)

I cook almost everything from scratch, but I do occasionally use canned cream soups in recipes, especially when I need to put something together quickly or when I'm tired of listening to my kids complain about what I cook. They almost never like the stuff that has complex flavors and requires a lot of prep time. They'd much rather have processed stuff like recipes made with cream soups so I do humor them sometimes and don't really mind the flavor.

So I don't have anything fundamentally against cream soups and I do like the green bean casserole. I don't love it, but it says "Thanksgiving" to me since my mom almost always brings it to our Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2011)

i never really liked it when one of my family brought it as their thanksgiving dish, so i just never made room for it on my plate. if no one notices, no one's feelings get hurt.  there were so many other things to eat that a little deception was easy.

but thankfully, my eldest sister started making a dish with steamed fresh stringbeans, fresh savory, s&p, and a drizzle of very good evoo. it's delicious_ and_ good for you!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 30, 2011)

That's pretty slick, Tom.


----------



## little_spoon (Nov 18, 2011)

*I like Green Bean Casserole*

I like Green Bean Casserole, and I like mushrooms, some cream of mushroom doesn't bother me.  That said, GBC can get mushy - It definitely needs some crunch or some texture (probably why I like those french fried onions).  I've never made it, but it looks pretty easy.  I wouldn't mind adding some sauteed onions and mushrooms. Maybe even green onions if not sauteed onions.

If I wanted to add cheese, maybe parm/romano, or even pepperjack for some kick...

The gears in my brain are turning...


----------



## Timothy (Nov 18, 2011)

little_spoon said:


> I like Green Bean Casserole, and I like mushrooms, some cream of mushroom doesn't bother me. That said, GBC can get mushy - It definitely needs some crunch or some texture (probably why I like those french fried onions). I've never made it, but it looks pretty easy. I wouldn't mind adding some sauteed onions and mushrooms. Maybe even green onions if not sauteed onions.
> 
> If I wanted to add cheese, maybe parm/romano, or even pepperjack for some kick...
> 
> The gears in my brain are turning...


Adding some more partially cooked green beans to it just before serving will keep some crunch in it, little spoon. I stir fry the beans to make them fresh and to maintain the color and crunch of the bean. Then add them to the reheated casserole.


----------

